

Leap second crashes Qantas and leaves passengers stranded - alanyjw
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/leap-second-crashes-qantas-and-leaves-passengers-stranded/story-e6frfq80-1226413961235

======
joshka
Please use the original title, unless it is misleading.
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
alanyjw
It appears that the title was changed after it was posted. If you take a look
at the URL, the article's original title is still visible.

------
swombat
Good thing it was the reservation code and not the autopilot code. Those
passengers should count themselves lucky!

------
ghayes
This title is flagrantly misleading. 'Crashes' and 'plane' should be about the
reservation system.

